# schriftschatten auf dem desktop wegmachen



## firstlord18 (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

   wie bekomme ich den Schatten weg 

edit: des bild geht hier net rein, schauts euch an: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v510/Stone89/Desktop.jpg

   Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## HAL (14. Februar 2005)

vielleicht garnicht.
am besten du durforstest mal die registry, vielleicht findest du da den passenden schlüssel...


----------



## firstlord18 (14. Februar 2005)

viel zu viel arbeit, nach was soll ich da denn suchen, vllt weiß ja jmd antwort


----------



## DataM (16. Februar 2005)

Ist es nicht vielleicht folgendes: unter den Eigenschaften vom Desktop auf "Darstellung" und dort unter "Effekte" die "Schatten unter Menüs anzeigen" wegklicken?

 Wobei... bei mir habe ich diese Schatten nicht, habe aber auch schwarze Schrift, wenn ich den Hintergrunfd meines Desktops einfach auf eine helle Farbe setze und kein Bild verwende.

 DataM


----------



## firstlord18 (17. Februar 2005)

ja, damit  es, vielen dank !


----------

